# Aperture to DVD



## canonite (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm new to Aperture. I'm in the process of trying to burn 650 photos to a DVD using my iMac. I've exported the photos to a burn folder on my desktop. It appears to be working......but it's taking over 2.5 hours and it's still not done.
For those of you familiar with Aperture, how do you take images to DVD? What's the best and most efficient.....and quickest....way?

I can't see every wedding....some over 1,200 images....taking 4 or 5 hours to burn to DVD.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Craddosk (Mar 20, 2008)

What I do, is I go from Aperture, to Toast (the burning program). It's a much better investment (I think) than using Apple's basic burner.  It usually can do a DVD for me in under an hour.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 20, 2008)

Well it obviously depends on the size and type of picture. If your burining 12 MP raw files it will take longer. I remeber it taking me 2 hours to transfer 7,000+ to my external HD, but alot of those were sub 4 MP basic JPEG shots


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 30, 2013)

+1 on Toast. Its a solid program I have personally been using it for years


----------

